# Did I screw up?



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I was hunting the extended in a totally new area today that looked good from a map. By 7:45 I had 8 cow elk at 40 yards. I had a clear lane and all the time in the world. I just couldn't bring myself to shoot one. Whats up with that? I went in with the attitude that any elk from the extended is a trophy.... Oh well. I have a freezer full of elk and deer. so I guess there is always next time. Maybe i will get lucky again, this time with a bull!


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

go with your gut...if your freezer is full hold out for a bull. This way your still hunting.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I do not think you screwed up at all. Unless one of those cows were looking old and dried up, they are the ones responsible for building the herd. Bulls don't give birth. Shoot a bull.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Totally up to you, sounds like you were comfortable with your choice to not shoot and had a valid reason why.



BirdDogger said:


> I do not think you screwed up at all. Unless one of those cows were looking old and dried up, they are the ones responsible for building the herd. Bulls don't give birth. Shoot a bull.


True to a point. Cows can't have calves without bulls either. What if there is only one bull in an area for 8 cows? Shoot a cow and there is the potential for 7 more for next year bringing the count up to 14 + 1. Shoot the bull and a sure bet of maintaining the staus quo + 1. Just sayin'...


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

There is no shortage of elk on the front. It may seem like it but there are a bunch in there. don't feel bad about killing a cow on the front.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you made a good decision passing although i would rather see some of those cows taken out. 

I also believe if your freezer is full then you should pass on every thing. I hate seeing meat get freezer burnt and tossed out. Jmho


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

It doesn't pertained to elk and big game but yesterday evening I went to farmington bay for a duck hunt and I had a few chances to shoot at some birds but I just didn't pull the trigger, I aimed but I didn't touch off.
As I road my bike home I kicked myself cause I promised my wife I'd get a duck for dinner. Then a few miles later I spotted a duck sitting in a pothole I took aim and shot, got my duck dinner. I called my wife and told her to get the cabbage cut up cause I got a duck, it made her and my night. Looking back I am thinking I would have just crippled one of the ducks that I wanted to take a shot at, but I didn't shoot cause I had a gut feeling not to. You have to just go with your gut it is not about shooting a buck or a bull or a cow, it is all about harvesting what God gives you, and that is what it is all about!! Go with your gut and it will all turn out good in the end. Hunting is not about killing animals and bagging antlers, it is about seeing the country God has created and when we need it God provides!!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Hoghunter you said it just right! It is not about the kill, but the hunt and utilizing what the Great Spirit gives us to feed ourselves and our families. And to enjoy the outdoors and see what nature has for us to enjoy. When my freezer is full, I may still hunt, but hunt for my relatives to put food in their freezer also.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am out there mostly for the love of the outdoors and the experience. Meat would not go to waste i know plenty who would love it. I just second guessed myself because it all seemed too perfect and like i said I went in thinking any elk from the front was a trophy. I have never had an easier time getting into the elk on the front before. But the kill isn't everything, thats for sure! It was an awesome day learning a new area. I was just wondering what others would have done in the same situation.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I would have taken the shot, myself, if for no other reason than, like you said yourself, the meat would go to somebody who needed it if it didn't go into my freezer.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Not a screw up by any stretch. Just a decision to hold off, which is perfectly fine. I've only passed a couple of times on similar opportunities and when it feels right, you'll pull back and let an arrow fly. Until then, enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I love hunting just because I get to hang out with my family and friends!


----------

